# Keaton beach pics



## Georgiagator (Sep 19, 2010)

Some of the fish I caught last time offshore


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks good. I'm gonna get back out one of these days.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks tasty!


----------



## Slayer (Sep 20, 2010)

probably takes a good run out of Keaton to get to those dont it????

I usually do all my inshore stuff out of Keaton, but use Carrabelle as my offshore place.....

I just like having access to the deeper water closer in, since all I have my 22" bay...and I have to be real particular about the days I try and go out....

Great looking grouper!!!!!!


----------



## bird_dawg (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice reds!


----------



## ddb (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice catch.  Your last time was when?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

I want to go


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice Reds!!.  We,re fishin 14 Miles out down South here. Marco / Naples, (40/50 ft.) We do 30/50 a Trip , but You gotta work hard for the Keepers. But We Limit out most all the time . Fine Eatin for Sure . Good Job!


----------



## Georgiagator (Sep 20, 2010)

I usually go out 18 miles from #1 chanel marker


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, those are some awsome fish!


----------

